# Router plate for Ryobi R160K? Where to find?



## Zappacat (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm looking for a router plate for my Ryobi R160K. I'm not getting any good results back from google queries. Is this some odd-ball router that no plates exist for mounting it upside down under a table? Maybe I'm searching for the wrong thing. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Zappacat said:


> I'm looking for a router plate for my Ryobi R160K. I'm not getting any good results back from google queries. Is this some odd-ball router that no plates exist for mounting it upside down under a table? Maybe I'm searching for the wrong thing. Any help greatly appreciated.


You may not find a plate predrilled for that router. I couldn't find one for my Freud 1700 either. You will likely need to get a generic plate and drill it using your subbase for a template. 
Is your table already cut out for a plate?


----------



## Zappacat (Jul 12, 2009)

No, I don't have a table yet. That's on the list. I think I'll make one for now. Any suggestions on a generic plate?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Zappacat said:


> No, I don't have a table yet. That's on the list. I think I'll make one for now. Any suggestions on a generic plate?


Seems like a lot of the older guys on here prefer the one offerred by Harbor Freight, cheap and flat... Other end of the scale is Rousseu gets mentioned a lot as a top-of-the-line plate. I bought my table with the plate so I didn't need to cut the hole out for it. Fairly new to this so I was pretty sure I would foul it up. Will likely build my own table after I get a little confidence built up. I started modifying the table almost before I had it together. :sarcastic: 
Lots of tips here on how to do that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You need to read the Sticky threads at the beginning of each section. The first one in this section is about installing a HF or Rousseau mounting plate in your table top. (Both can use the Rousseau installation template kit) There will soon be a "How to" on mounting a router to one of these plates. You should have no problems drilling the holes and counter sinking them. Information on how to center your router is another of the sticky threads.


----------



## Zappacat (Jul 12, 2009)

Mike said:


> You need to read the Sticky threads at the beginning of each section. The first one in this section is about installing a HF or Rousseau mounting plate in your table top. (Both can use the Rousseau installation template kit) There will soon be a "How to" on mounting a router to one of these plates. You should have no problems drilling the holes and counter sinking them. Information on how to center your router is another of the sticky threads.


That's all well and good Mike but :

I'm trying to do this on a budget. From the onset of the "sticky notes" regarding "Build a table top and install a mounting plate" I see that I need BOTH :

1 Harbor Freight router mounting plate.
1 Rousseau RM3509-T Template mounting kit

It's a square piece of wood(for the table top) that I'm trying to attach one of my routers to. I can see the necessity of the router mounting plate. Assuming I have the Oak Park 1/4" guide(or something equivalent) do I really need both of those things to make 1/4" box joints? Every time I get closer to doing this I seem to be farther away in terms of money and miscellaneous things. I'm either going to go nuts or broke before this is over. Right now chances are 50/50.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Morning Thomas,
OK. Maybe gotta rethink this whole deal. 
We got a router and not a whole bunch of money or much of anything else in the line of wordworking stuff, right?

Chances are this a one shot deal or at least only an occasional thing, at least for now, so a whole lot of capital expenditure is not warranted.

Able to compromise quality to some degree. (not so they look like they been chopped out with an axe but also don't need to look like the been run on a laser cutter either). 

If you can settle for dovetails instead of box joints, take a look at this link:
The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Makes Perfect Through Joints & Dovetail Joints! - General Tools & Instruments
Click on the "Instructions/FAQ" link for a video. 

For $60 (free shipping on orders over $50) it comes with everything except wood, router and vice to make 1/2" Dovetails. 
I don't see why it can't make box joints either with a guide bushing and straight bit but I don't know for sure yet. I just ordered one last week and it isn't here yet. 

Advantages to you, as I see it. 
No maximum width of stock, just need to run them in 6" sections, reindexing each section.
Can be run either on a table or handheld. 
Cost about the same as a high end router plate, not to mention table top, template, etc.

 My Dad used to tell me "If you can't get what you expect, change your expectations"


----------



## Zappacat (Jul 12, 2009)

That's an interesting looking tool. Let me know what you think of it after you use it. I'd be tempted to get one if it was 12" wide. Please let me know how well it works when making joints wider than 6". Thanks for the info.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Zappacat said:


> That's an interesting looking tool. Let me know what you think of it after you use it. I'd be tempted to get one if it was 12" wide. Please let me know how well it works when making joints wider than 6". Thanks for the info.


Guess ya didn't watch the video that closely. You do the first 6", move the board over, align it and do the next 6"


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello, and welcome. Just an idea. You can get plastic bread boards for a lot less money than a router plate, ready drilled. Then you can carefully transfer the mount holes and the center hole. The plate, is stiff and will support the router. I have not had any experience personally, but have heard others talk about it and were satisfied with it. 
The hole transfer should be measured very carefully, so the center hole is dead on center.If i were doing it, I would use a compass to carefully transfer points and drill with a 1/16in. drill so as to have the holes exactly positioned. You can also check sears for a little help. They were using the ryobi to build some models, I am not sure if that is still the case, but you may want to check.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

If you are just wanting to make a router table you do not need an insert plate. You can mount your router to a piece of MDF and support the MDF like the Oak Park table. This is not the most convenient way, but for about $20 you can have a working table. You could add the HF plate later if you want. 
Also, you do not need to buy a template to mount a router plate. It is not hard to make a template that will work just as well as a store bought. Search this site and maybe some of the WW magazines sites for details. I think Pop WW recently had something.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> Hello, and welcome. Just an idea. You can get plastic dread boards for a lot less money than a router plate, ready drilled. Then you can carefully transfer the mount holes and the center hole. The plate, is stiff and will support the router. I have not had any experience personally, but have heard others talk about it and were satisfied with it.
> The hole transfer should be measured very carefully, so the center hole is dead on center.If i were doing it, I would use a compass to carefully transfer points and drill with a 1/16in. drill so as to have the holes exactly positioned. You can also check sears for a little help. They were using the ryobi to build some models, I am nor sure if that is still the case, but you may want to check.


Howard, I think you lost me on the "ready drilled" part. 
Nope, I'm sure ya lost me...:wacko:

I've used cutting boards/bread boards for a lot of stuff. Just hadn't thought of using one for a router plate. Can't think of a reason it wouldn't work.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I think that it can. just as long as it is solid and sturdt, , you should be good!


----------



## Zappacat (Jul 12, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> Hello, and welcome. Just an idea. You can get plastic bread boards for a lot less money than a router plate, ready drilled.


Where can I get one of these plastic bread boards already drilled? I can't seem to find the stuff at homedepot or lowes. And I'm not looking for ones with holes already drilled in them. I'm just looking for a non-flexible plastic/phenolic based board that I can drill. Am I not looking in the right places at the home improvement stores?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Zappacat said:


> Where can I get one of these plastic bread boards already drilled? I can't seem to find the stuff at homedepot or lowes. And I'm not looking for ones with holes already drilled in them. I'm just looking for a non-flexible plastic/phenolic based board that I can drill. Am I not looking in the right places at the home improvement stores?


Try Wal-Mart, housewares, cutting boards.
Gonna need to cut and drill them yourself. Never seen one predrilled.


----------

